# wild hog hunting



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have seen on tv that there is a very large problem with farms being over run with wild pigs. I am retired and would be willing to travel to the south and help with this problem if only I knew where to go to get set up with these farmers.
I am willing to pay a modest trespass fee and will use the meat.

any help?
I live in northern ohio. not looking for a lot of B.S. here just leads.

thanks tagalong


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

How far south are you talking?? My son is in South Carolina for school & he says that they are everywhere down there. The parks have a real problem with them & there is a bunch of public land, if that interests you.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

willing to go from east coast to west Texas, I just don't want to spend a lot of time exploring or getting scammed.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

They just killed one in Ashley ohio couple week back


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

fishslim said:


> They just killed one in Ashley ohio couple week back



Was there a news article on this or anything I would love to read it. I would swear I saw one not far from Ashland a few months ago while I was driving.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

tagalong09 said:


> willing to go from east coast to west Texas, I just don't want to spend a lot of time exploring or getting scammed.


Maybe you can look for forums like this in the states you're interested in hunting. Maybe also check out state farm bureaus. They may have a roster of farmers looking for help. I have to think that farmers with bad pig problems would welcome you with open arms!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

tagalong09 said:


> willing to go from east coast to west Texas, I just don't want to spend a lot of time exploring or getting scammed.


We have lots of them in some places here in North Carolina, and most landowners will be more than happy to oblige you.
I personally know a couple of guys that would let you in Montgomery County, the hogs are doing a lot of damage in fields and along the Uwharrie River near Star, NC. If you are interested pm me and I can set it up.

ps
Bring your heavy weapon.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...ild-hog//RK=0/RS=49dLmnSSQwbPsamFP7MeKLVwolE-


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> We have lots of them in some places here in North Carolina, and most landowners will be more than happy to oblige you.
> I personally know a couple of guys that would let you in Montgomery County, the hogs are doing a lot of damage in fields and along the Uwharrie River near Star, NC. If you are interested pm me and I can set it up.
> 
> ps
> ...


Hm, one day I just might take you up on that. Im a bit limited now but that would be something I would be willing to hunt.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

There used to be Russian wild boar is a couple of mountain counties here, in some sort of private game park. They escaped, and many bred with feral hogs. Now, feral swine are found in many counties, and are not protected as a game animal.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

So, I took a look at your state regulations. It seems you have fairly loose laws concerning hunting arms. How would a .308 be for a wild pig?


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey tagalong09. I to am looking for some hogs to hunt. Maybe we can split some costs on a trip or hunt.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

jonny, the .308 would be a great round for hogs. They are not that easy to kill especially in the thick stuff & you are better off with too much rather than too little. You don't want to tear up all that meat, so use a well constructed, bonded bullet.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Got it! and what would be the best place to shoot on their bodies?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I like head shots, but not always possible....... all the meat is too delicious to tear up !!! Behind shoulder to minimize damage ; mostly soft tissue, lungs/heart, & a rib or two.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

My buddy killed his seventh one in 3 weeks on Monday. Was a small one weighing about 50 pounds. He uses dogs to run em down and pin them.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Recommended site.

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...ies.com//RK=0/RS=XiCNYHAUpNzq7.zs2TPrjeILjUg-


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My son was out doing his field research & saw a few hogs yesterday east of Columbia, SC. He said the swamp he was in was torn up by the hogs & tracks everywhere.

He also spoke to the ranger who was starting to set up an area to trap them and my son will be helping with that over the next few moonths, as time allows. He inquired about getting one of the smaller ones to butcher and the ranger informed him to *NOT* eat any hogs from that area due to a high incident rate of rabies & other contagious diseases they are carrying !! I'm assuming that's likely due to over population, but they are going to try to remove as many hogs as they can catch & destroy & dispose of them.


----------

